# How much to handfeed?



## andalcam (Oct 31, 2008)

I have a baby cockatiel that the parents started plucking at 2 weeks. I took him out of the nestbox and there was a new egg in the box the next morning. I made a brooder of sorts with an aquarium and heating pad. Everything is going great with the feeding but I am unsure of how much to feed the little guy. He is always hungry, even when I think he has had enough. I have been stopping at 10 cc, but he keeps saying more, more! This is my very first cockatiel baby and I am so excited to have him. Mom is whiteface pearl and dad is whiteface heavy pied. This little one is going to be pied for sure, I can tell by the feathers that are coming in. Any help will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

I feed until the babies won't take anymore, that's what the parents would be doing.  Those little crops can get amazingly full!


----------



## andalcam (Oct 31, 2008)

Thanks Bea, I have tried to find out by reading various web articles but each one is different. One place I was on said 10% of the AM weight. He only weighs 53gm, so that would only be 5 -6 cc. I know he would not be happy on this amount. Do you have an amount that would be too much? I am so scared I will explode his crop.


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

Here is a good rule of thumb from Cockatiel Cottage 
* Amounts 
1-4 days Every two hours 1 - 2 cc's 
5-7 days Every three hours 2 - 3 cc's 
8-14 days 7:00 AM, 11:00 AM, 3:00 PM, 7:00 PM, 11:00 PM 4 - 6 cc's 
15-24 days 7:00 AM, 12:00 PM (Noon), 5:00 PM, 11:00 PM 7 - 10 cc's 
25-34 days 7:00 AM, 5:00 PM, 11:00 PM 11 - 15 cc's 
35-44 days 7:00 AM, 7:00 PM 11 - 15 cc's 
45 days to weaning 7:00 PM 11 - 15 cc's 

*But I agree with Bea. Feed them as much as they will take.


----------



## andalcam (Oct 31, 2008)

Thanks! It is nice to have a schedule to follow somewhat. I know he would eat more than I have been giving him. I will increase him at his last feeding tonight.


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

I just wanted to say.. that photo is AMAZING! 

Hey, you could have a model on your hands, h/she is starting to look like one already.


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

yes the amounts sue posted are corect but i agree with bea as well there crops can get very big a pic of your brooder would be good so we can advise you if any changes are in need


----------



## andalcam (Oct 31, 2008)

This is the brooder that I made. The temperature is at a steady 83.8 degrees. I read somewhere that for his age the temperature should be between 80 and 85 degrees. I keep the aquarium covered and only removed the towel for the picture. The substrate on the bottom is corncob but he isn't right on it. I have layers of paper towel on top. I needed something to put more distance between the baby and the heating pad. The heating pad is under the tank on one side. The teddybear is for cuddling. He sleeps with his head resting on the leg of the bear...too cute! In this picture he is screaming for food, as when he sees mommy, he thinks he needs to eat. LOL!


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

i would be very carefull with the corn cob


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

regular pine chips or aspen chips work better. The problem with corn cob is it looks too much like the food they would peck around for and might try to eat it. The first step for foraging is picking seeds up off the floor.


----------



## andalcam (Oct 31, 2008)

Thanks Allen, but what do I use instead of the corncob? I also realized that I haven't added a bowl of water for humidity. I have added it since I took the picture. I have the heat pad set at medium, but find it a bit too warm if the baby is any closer. What other substrates do you recommend? Thanks!


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

i use pine shavings


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

I put it in the post just before yours. I'm sure you didn't see it cause it flipped you to a new page.


----------



## andalcam (Oct 31, 2008)

Okay, pine shavings it will be. I will go tomorrow morning and buy some. I am planning on buying a brooder top for my aquarium in the very near future. It will be so much better and I will be able to control the temperature so much easier. If I plan on raising many babies it will be so worth it. Thanks for the help!


----------



## Duckie (Feb 13, 2008)

Oh my gosh! This little guy is soooo cute!!!! I can't wait for my eggs to hatch...i'm keeping my fingers crossed 

Being a "new" breeder too, i can not give you any advise (as I am reading as much as I can too to find out what to do  ), but it looks like you are doing great...he looks healthy!


----------



## andalcam (Oct 31, 2008)

The corncob is gone and the pine shavings are in. Thank you guys for the help, I wouldn't want to do anything to harm little "Spree". I did see pictures of babies on here that were plucked pretty bad. Is this a common thing for cockatiels parents to do? Did I over react by pulling him when I noticed his back down was being plucked out? I just couldn't bare the thought of him being hurt or worse.


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

With some birds it becomes a habit. Others will do when when trying to evict young from the nest to start another clutch.


----------

